
Apparently the Ballmer Peak is real - aaronbrethorst
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504763_162-57413201-10391704/can-alcohol-make-men-smarter-study-suggests-yes/
======
dazzawazza
Alcohol in various doses has been a very important part of making games for
me. It removes inhibitions and speeds up the creative process. Of course it
takes a sober mind to go through the notes and remove the chaff but more often
than not there are some gems. Sobriety also brings the will to implement the
ideas which is always a more laborious process.

I'm pretty sure other drugs can have similar effects, although not from
personal experience.

For many reasons we need to get past the idea that drugs can only have
negative effects and use them for our good. In the UK alcohol plays a VERY
important part of our social lives and while many people lament the downsides
I think we should celebrate the upsides.

~~~
gee_totes
_Sobriety also brings the will to implement the ideas which is always a more
laborious process._

I'm not too sure about that. I always seem to need a glass of whiskey next to
me to get through writing a jQuery plugin (still working on understanding
javascript).

 _I'm pretty sure other drugs can have similar effects, although not from
personal experience._

Interesting interview with Marc Pesce about how VRML was conceived on LSD:
<http://www.maps.org/news-letters/v10n3/10304pes.html>

Ballmer Peak xkcd, for those who don't know the reference:
<http://xkcd.com/323/>

------
Lockyy
Is this article not taking into account that the inebriated men were also fed
sweets that the non-inebriated category also lacked.

A higher blood sugar level may also have contributed.

------
shib71
God help us all.

